# 1936 Monark Silver King on Atlanta craigslist



## ustaipan (Dec 30, 2015)

Prefer to deal locally

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/bik/5379303856.html


----------



## Duck (Dec 30, 2015)

With but one post on here, I'll all but guarantee you'll get your wish. Good Luck.


----------



## ustaipan (Jan 2, 2016)

*A clarification*



ustaipan said:


> Prefer to deal locally
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/bik/5379303856.html




Since I’ve had so many views with this posting, I just want to clarify “prefer to deal locally.” I’m happy to show this bicycle to anyone who wants to drive in from anywhere in the Southeast US, I’m just not interested in shipping the bike. Please contact me via the craigslist link. Thank you.


----------



## ustaipan (Jan 8, 2016)

The rarity (and hence cost) of sourcing missing parts/accessories for this bicycle has been brought to my attention. Therefore, I'm wiping $150 off the price to make it more financially viable to those who are keen to commence a restoration.

View my revised craigslist posting here:
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/bik/5379303856.html

Thank you.


----------



## ustaipan (Jan 13, 2016)

Sold!


----------

